# iPad based home theater control



## sound pioneer

I'm looking for some type of iPad home theater control. I'm looking for all options be use I had no clue what is available but I would like to keep the price below $1500 if possible. I just want a setup that's simple enough for people unfamiliar with with my setup to be able to switch from music, movies to TV with little or no directions from me. 
So hit me with all of my possible options please.


----------



## Peter Loeser

This thread might be helpful to you:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...lm-family-theater-automation-using-irule.html


----------



## sound pioneer

Peter Loeser said:


> This thread might be helpful to you:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...lm-family-theater-automation-using-irule.html


Hey, thanks. I found that thread just after I posted my question. .


----------



## rab-byte

I have a C4 single room setup. That with a single device license should be at or under $1500. 

You can download the app and run it in demo here  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/control4-myhome-iphone-version/id417819124?mt=8
It will require pro install but man it's awesome.
I can also control my system from any networked computer or from a dedicated remote. 

Other options include URC Total Control you'll have about the same price point and it will still work quite well. 

Stepping down cost significantly:
Logitech recently launched a new universal remote the "ultimate" it retails for about $350 and includes Bluetooth support, a wand style touch remote, and iDevice app. Like other Logitech products its easy to program. 

FWIW
I strongly support utilizing a dedicated remote as opposed to just having an app. I recommend this for those one off times that your device's battery is dead or being used for something else. 

Going with a high end remote solution will give you significantly better response times, stability, expandability, and significant customization. Ultimately with these solutions you'll get a much more polished interface. 

The one caveat is that you need a trustworthy/skilled custom installer. You should spend time with them to be sure they know what you want. Listen to their recommendations and be sure they'll come out a couple times after the first install for free to address bugs.


----------



## sound pioneer

rab-byte said:


> I have a C4 single room setup. That with a single device license should be at or under $1500.
> 
> You can download the app and run it in demo here  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/control4-myhome-iphone-version/id417819124?mt=8
> It will require pro install but man it's awesome.
> I can also control my system from any networked computer or from a dedicated remote.
> 
> Other options include URC Total Control you'll have about the same price point and it will still work quite well.
> 
> Stepping down cost significantly:
> Logitech recently launched a new universal remote the "ultimate" it retails for about $350 and includes Bluetooth support, a wand style touch remote, and iDevice app. Like other Logitech products its easy to program.
> 
> FWIW
> I strongly support utilizing a dedicated remote as opposed to just having an app. I recommend this for those one off times that your device's battery is dead or being used for something else.
> 
> Going with a high end remote solution will give you significantly better response times, stability, expandability, and significant customization. Ultimately with these solutions you'll get a much more polished interface.
> 
> The one caveat is that you need a trustworthy/skilled custom installer. You should spend time with them to be sure they know what you want. Listen to their recommendations and be sure they'll come out a couple times after the first install for free to address bugs.


I'll look into this too thanks. With 3 or 4 extra iPhones and iPods plus 2 iPads in the house, I plan to have one dedicated just to the media room. 

So my options are:
iRule----under $1k
Creston----pricey
Control4----sounds like this might be pricey also
And there is always Logitech---under $350

Any more options?


----------



## f0zz

I have Roomie Remote for our iPads and iPhones. It controls all our electronics in our home, including our home theater. It's very easy to use and program.


----------



## gazoink

+1 for iRule, but use one of the iTach devices, the GC100 family is one "handset" at a time only. For $1500 you can have one of iRule's pro installers do the whole thing for you, including programming, design, installation and all hardware.


----------



## mcascio

sound pioneer said:


> I'll look into this too thanks. With 3 or 4 extra iPhones and iPods plus 2 iPads in the house, I plan to have one dedicated just to the media room.
> 
> So my options are:
> iRule----under $1k
> Creston----pricey
> Control4----sounds like this might be pricey also
> And there is always Logitech---under $350
> 
> Any more options?


Let me throw our software into the fire. MainLobby and MLServer would do the trick not only for the home theater but also the entire home. We have quite a few drivers that offer IP and RS232 control of various components. You can also use any of the Global Cache devices for IR control. On top of that, you can also manage your movie collection through our system.


----------



## sound pioneer

mcascio said:


> Let me throw our software into the fire. MainLobby and MLServer would do the trick not only for the home theater but also the entire home. We have quite a few drivers that offer IP and RS232 control of various components. You can also use any of the Global Cache devices for IR control. On top of that, you can also manage your movie collection through our system.


Ok thanks, I'll look into this when I get back home.


----------



## NBPk402

I use Charmed Quark Software and love it. No matter what you pick I would try to avoid ir for control if at all possible. I use serial and Network for controlling all my equipment. Here is a example of why not to use ir. Lets say you want to turn on your TV and AVR not realizing that your AVR is already on... You hit power and your tv goes on and your AVR goes off. Also sometimes ir signals fail to be sent or received but in my experience serial and Network control are always sent and received.


----------



## sound pioneer

ellisr63 said:


> I use Charmed Quark Software and love it. No matter what you pick I would try to avoid ir for control if at all possible. I use serial and Network for controlling all my equipment. Here is a example of why not to use ir. Lets say you want to turn on your TV and AVR not realizing that your AVR is already on... You hit power and your tv goes on and your AVR goes off. Also sometimes ir signals fail to be sent or received but in my experience serial and Network control are always sent and received.


Yes, that's exactly what I'm trying to avoid. That's so annoying.


----------



## rab-byte

ellisr63 said:


> I use Charmed Quark Software and love it. No matter what you pick I would try to avoid ir for control if at all possible. I use serial and Network for controlling all my equipment. Here is a example of why not to use ir. Lets say you want to turn on your TV and AVR not realizing that your AVR is already on... You hit power and your tv goes on and your AVR goes off. Also sometimes ir signals fail to be sent or received but in my experience serial and Network control are always sent and received.


Most mid to high end equipment has discreet IR codes. That means that while the remote may have an on/off toggle button the device still has separate codes for on and off as well. Same for input switching.

I prefer RF/IP solutions as well but only so commands don't get missed from the remote to the devices. How that command terminates (IP/RS232/IR) doesn't matter as much to me.


----------



## gazoink

iRule has an extensive code library that is constantly being updated. It's surprising how many devices have hidden discrete on/off codes. You can't assume that just because it's not on the factory remote that it doesn't exist.

There are also several ways to enter custom codes in IR, IP and RS232. You can often find special and hidden codes online, start with http://www.remotecentral.com and dig around. The process of importing codes isn't exactly straight-forward, but can be done.


----------



## 93101

I have not used roomie i have only seen it, it looks nice. Roomie seems cool if you are a DIY er and you enjoy tinkering. Control 4 is a great system and more expensive. With this cost you also buy piece of mind that this will all work how it should. Control 4 requires installers and dealers to go thru a comprehensive on site training program. These guys have likely been specializing in device control for many years, so they can also be a great resource for questions, concerns and advice. The Control 4 and Roomie work in a similar way. You are at a home page and decide which device you want to use and press button, system initiates activity sequence and turns on correct gear and selects correct inputs, then presents the device page. Sometimes this device page doesnt have all the buttons I would like. These pages are preconfigured and not customizeable. If you have a newer network reciever some of the two way variables are left out like, Current surround mode, streaming services from reciever, or reciever power state. RTI is a remote that is installed by professionals that can provide all this system info. The pages are 100% customizable so you can get the look and info you want. As far as cost probobly somewhere between C4 and Crestron. But the installer can take advantage of all this system feedback and present it to you in a status packed easy to use interface. If your looking for a pro install you may want to talk to an RTI dealer also.


----------



## kenbola

U should get the procontrol remote if u want to be REALLY happy. 
www.procontrol.com. 
Best remote on the market. Can be RF or IR.


----------



## Boulevardier

Just installed the Harmony Smart last weekend:
http://www.logitech.com/en-ca/produc...-smart-control
List: ~$130 you can get on sale for under $100

This turns your iPad and iPhone into a remote control. It also comes with a regular basic remote control if you can't find your iPad.

The equipment and iPAD app works perfectly right out of the box. Moved all my settings from my old Harmony 650 to my new Harmony Smart Hub. This app and Harmony Smart hub is the slickest thing I've seen in years. It controls all my IR and Bluetooth (Nintendo Wii) devices perfectly. Smart hub placement is not hampered by IR line of sight limitations. It's like magic not sure how it works but it's reliably controlling all components beside it, below it and behind it. It must light up the sky in the IR spectrum. It seems to work in many spots as long as it's reasonably close to most equipment. If there are components that it can't reach the Harmony Smart also comes with an auxiliary IR blaster. I didn't have to use the blaster for my 5 components on a 3 level TV stand plus a wall mounted 52 inch TV which is mounted behind the Smart Hub and 1 meter above it. I'm seriously blown away by the way this system works. :sn:


----------



## gazoink

Hmmm. Another virtualization of too many remotes and too many controls. Outside of being convenient, it doesn't seem to solve any basic system navigation problems. Guess you get what you pay for.


----------

